# Crysis 2 Benchmark TOOL



## evillman (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys, i just found this Crysis 2 benchmark tool. Very nice.
Download HERE


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 14, 2011)

cool beans will try out and post my scores


edit: here are my result's for Battery Park (the benchmark is a little unstable and I don't know why it doesn't have 64-bit support enabled either. It does have an option for Directx 11, but everybody know's that isn't available yet. Maybe the benchmark is a little buggy because I am running it from Steam..?


```
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor @ 3415 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   Service Pack 1
Physical memory: 3.99 GB
Display adapter: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series 1024 MB
Video Processor: ATI display adapter (0x6899)
Driver version: Catalyst 11.2 (8.821-110126a-112962C-ATI)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H  

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started ,Level=centralstation (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 101.07s)
 Run Finished.
    Play Time: 33.22s, Average FPS: 60.20
    Min FPS: 5.15 at frame 234, Max FPS: 485.44 at frame 1150
    Average Tri/Sec: -59911256, Tri/Frame: -995266
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.31
    Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1116Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1290
 Run Finished.
    Play Time: 34.71s, Average FPS: 57.62
    Min FPS: 5.15 at frame 234, Max FPS: 502.51 at frame 1054
    Average Tri/Sec: 24509266, Tri/Frame: 425386
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.44
    Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1134Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1312
 Run Finished.
    Play Time: 34.35s, Average FPS: 58.22
    Min FPS: 5.15 at frame 234, Max FPS: 502.51 at frame 1054
    Average Tri/Sec: 50737624, Tri/Frame: 871411
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.05
    Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1135Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1312
AutoTest Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================
```


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey, just found this thread. The bench tool was released today, there's a few bugs to iron out yet, but it's pretty functional though.

alexsubri, about the options you're seeing, I guess you noticed they're are disabled as the options aren't available yet, but let's hope the next patch will bring both 64-bit and DX11 support, shall we? 

The timedemos are from the game itself and yes, they are a bit weird with lots of scene changes during the timedemo. I guess I'll need to record some timedemos so we can see proper gameplay benchmarking as we did on Crysis and Crysis Warhead.

Thanks to OP.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 14, 2011)

Nod.
Apart from the initial stall as the benchmark begins, I also found that AA isn't applied, unless the test is added to the queue first.
Holds promise for sure though


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the benchmark and yes the benchmark is a bit buggy! but works


----------



## evillman (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, forgot to post a picture.
Here:


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 14, 2011)

Um.. I just now wanted to play Crysis 2, and .. had to re-install it, because it keeps launching the benchmark only, even after I physically removed all traces of the benchmark :/
Is this an oddity unique to my system?


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 14, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Um.. I just now wanted to play Crysis 2, and .. had to re-install it, because it keeps launching the benchmark only, even after I physically removed all traces of the benchmark :/
> Is this an oddity unique to my system?



Nope, that was a bug. It is already fixed, but for people having that issue, just delete autoexec.cfg you'll find in game directory.

Also, when timedemos are executed (directly or using the bench tool) on Crysis 2, its benchmark engine creates savegames (why?) messing with normal savegames. I also fixed that by deleting the savegames created during the benchmark runs. To fix the last checkpoint, open C:\Users\USERNAME\Saved Games\Crysis2\SaveGames and delete all files that ends with _crysis (e.g. *default_AlienVessel_crysis.CSF* and *default_AlienVessel_crysis.meta*)

Current version is 0.14, the download link is the same.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 14, 2011)

OK mate, thanks for that


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 14, 2011)

What a joke. A benchmark for a game that hasn't raised any graphics bar and my scientific calculator can run this game at 60fps... Useless much?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep hearing that this game WONT have DX11 but that benchmark program^ has a button for DX11????


----------



## wolf (Apr 14, 2011)

nice, I'm definitely going to check this out, heres hoping they speed up DX11 support tho.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 14, 2011)

It still has that bug at the beginning, where the frame-rate basically starts off around 5FPS - this gives an incorrect idea about the minimum FPS..


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 14, 2011)

Melvis said:


> I keep hearing that this game WONT have DX11 but that benchmark program^ has a button for DX11????



The button is disabled...



Jack Doph said:


> It still has that bug at the beginning, where the frame-rate basically starts off around 5FPS - this gives an incorrect idea about the minimum FPS..



That's not my fault


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 14, 2011)

Mr.John said:


> That's not my fault



Look at what Alexsubri posted above and he's running 2x HD5850 - same issue as me (although I'm only running a single HD5850).
The benchmark starts to count the frames, before the scene has been properly initialised.
It's a bug mate


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 14, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Look at what Alexsubri posted above and he's running 2x HD5850 - same issue as me (although I'm only running a single HD5850).
> The benchmark starts to count the frames, before the scene has been properly initialised.
> It's a bug mate



Yeah, but it's not my program counting frame rates, those are reported by the Crysis 2 built-in benchmark engine itself, the program is a mere interface to make easier to benchmark it.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah!
So that's an issue within C2 then..
Noted


----------



## peak (Apr 15, 2011)

that is a first benchmark tool without drawing.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Ah!
> So that's an issue within C2 then..
> Noted



Just add the bug to a massive list of bugs that already exists...


----------



## Ghostleader (Apr 15, 2011)

evillman said:


> Hey guys, i just found this Crysis 2 benchmark tool. Very nice.
> Download HERE



Nice but the link is broken , *edit*: working again 





Mr.John said:


> I guess I'll need to record some timedemos so we can see proper gameplay benchmarking as we did on Crysis and Crysis Warhead.



Should be very apprecieted, those timedemos in Crysis and Crysis Warhead are very nice, specially the Assault demo in Crysis, it´s my favorit bench.


A Crysis 2 bench suggestion, at the start of level "Out Of The Ashes" there´s a fixed vehicle route, it´s ~180 second long and it´s pretty intense towards the end, it should do nice as a benchmark in my opinion.

I run it and use fraps to check the frames so it should be nice to have it in a benchmark tool.


I guess you´re the guy who made those benchmark tools for Crysis and Crysis Warhead,  they are among the best there is, respect .


Btw, kind of late but I would love to have a timedemo of the train route "From Hells Heart" in Crysis Warhead, the first part is such a orgy of explosions, just love it.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 15, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Just add the bug to a massive list of bugs that already exists...



The game runs flawlessly for me. If there are any bugs, I haven't noticed any and I've finished the game twice so far..


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghostleader said:


> Should be very apprecieted, those timedemos in Crysis and Crysis Warhead are very nice, specially the Assault demo in Crysis, it´s my favorit bench.
> 
> 
> A Crysis 2 bench suggestion, at the start of level "Out Of The Ashes" there´s a fixed vehicle route, it´s ~180 second long and it´s pretty intense towards the end, it should do nice as a benchmark in my opinion.
> ...



Thanks, I think I'll take your suggestion.

Edit: I need to know the map name to load it directly (e.g. AlienVessel, CentralPark, TimesSquare, etc.)



Ghostleader said:


> I guess you´re the guy who made those benchmark tools for Crysis and Crysis Warhead,  they are among the best there is, respect .



Yeah, you guess right 



Ghostleader said:


> Btw, kind of late but I would love to have a timedemo of the train route "From Hells Heart" in Crysis Warhead, the first part is such a orgy of explosions, just love it.



I don't have Warhead installed right now, but I'll take a look onto that map, maybe a future update to the benchmark tool could bring new timedemos and other things too.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, apparently one needs to have the game installed for this benchmark to work.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 15, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Well, apparently one needs to have the game installed for this benchmark to work.



I never checked for that, as I have the game installed..
That's a bit of a bitter pill right there :/

EDIT: come to think of it.. the DL size kind of gives that away, now I think of it.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I never checked for that, as I have the game installed..
> That's a bit of a bitter pill right there :/
> 
> EDIT: come to think of it.. the DL size kind of gives that away, now I think of it.



Yup I realized that only afterwards, like how come this downloaded so quickly... now I realize it was just 2MB


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 15, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Yup I realized that only afterwards, like how come this downloaded so quickly... now I realize it was just 2MB



Well.. I guess that means giving a call to Mr John 
Um.. Mr John!
Any chance, good sir, that this Benchmark can be utilised/obtained/run WITHOUT the end-user having the game?
To some it might seem futile running a benchmark for a game they already have..


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack Doph, wish I could!! As with previous Crysis games you do need the full game in order to benchmark it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2011)

To make a benchmark independent of the actual game would require access to licensed content from the developer and authorized permission from the developer. This will not happen.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 16, 2011)

I figured as much


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's mine guys




> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz @ 2672 Mhz
> CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 4
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
> Physical memory: 5.99 GB
> ...


----------



## Ghostleader (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr.John said:


> Thanks, I think I'll take your suggestion.
> 
> Edit: I need to know the map name to load it directly (e.g. AlienVessel, CentralPark, TimesSquare, etc.)
> 
> ...




Awesome work you have done with those benchmarks tool  


The map name are "convoy" and you can start the benchmark right after that Alcatraz have mounted the vehicle and stop it right after the alien tentacle have hit the vehicle, it´s about 3 minutes long.

Start bench





Stop bench





The map for Warhead are the "train" and it´s much apprecieted if you could do a new timedemo 


Btw, is it difficult to do a timedemo? how do I record a game sequence and use it as a benchmark?

I have tried what´s described in this thread but I want to record my own timedemo.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Um.. I just now wanted to play Crysis 2, and .. had to re-install it, because it keeps launching the benchmark only, even after I physically removed all traces of the benchmark :/
> Is this an oddity unique to my system?



Just delete the autoexec.cfg from the game's program folder each time you want to play the game. Running the benchmark will create a new one.


----------



## Mr.John (Apr 19, 2011)

Ghostleader, I couldn't record a timedemo for Convoy due to some limitations imposed by AI during timedemo recording... sorry.

I've added 3 custom timedemos recorded at Central Park, Downtown and Times Square. The default timedemos have been removed.


*Updates
======*

0.15 - 15/04/2011
- New installer.
- New timedemos.
- Removed unavailable AA modes (8xQ, etc.)
- The program now checks for newer version when it's started.

0.14 - 14/04/2011
- Savegames created during the benchmark are removed after the test finishes.

0.13 - 14/04/2011
- Autoexec.cfg is kept even it didn't existed before. The program now deletes the file to avoid the game enter benchmark mode the next time it's opened.

0.12 - 13/04/2011
- AA modes changed to reflect changes from Crysis/Crysis Warhead.

0.11 - 13/04/2011
- Program title changed.
- Fixed game config path.

0.10 - 13/04/2011
- First release.


Download from the same link


----------



## Ghostleader (Apr 20, 2011)

*@Mr.John*

It´s okey, no need to sorry, not your fault.

Nice to have some real timedemo instead of those Crytek ones.


Btw: some people have problems with that when they going to play the game the benchmark starts.

The problem was taken care of in 0.13 but for some it´s still there, they use the 0.14 and a Steam version of Crysis 2, don´t know if they have patched it or not.

I had no problem with that with either 0.14 or 0.15, I run a retail version


----------



## Ghostleader (Apr 22, 2011)

*@Mr.John*

I got issue with Crossfire and SLI, running one card is fine but mega glitches/flickering with Crossfire, same issue with Nvidia, single card just fine, mega glitches/flickering with SLI.


Then it seems like there´s still problem with the "autoexec.cfg" and the Steam version and if people remove it, it mess up the savefiles some how.

Can you look into this issues.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ouch,

My results less than Huskies, and i have a 6990 - what do you have huskie? - EDIT : just realised, different map and resolution!!!

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor @ 4214 Mhz
CPU ID: AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate   
Physical memory: 4.00 GB
Display adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6990 2048 MB
Video Processor: ATI display adapter (0x671D)
Driver version: Catalyst 11.4 (8.84.2-110321a-115519E)
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Rev 1.xx

==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started ,Level=CentralPark (Total Frames: 5000, Recorded Time: 87.14s)
 Run Finished.
    Play Time: 94.25s, Average FPS: 53.05
    Min FPS: 8.87 at frame 1928, Max FPS: 456.62 at frame 3052
    Average Tri/Sec: 14438102, Tri/Frame: 272154
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.91
    Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1153Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1266
 Run Finished.
    Play Time: 99.59s, Average FPS: 50.21
    Min FPS: 8.87 at frame 1928, Max FPS: 456.62 at frame 3052
    Average Tri/Sec: -4222967, Tri/Frame: -84112
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -4.33
    Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1157Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1273
 Run Finished.
    Play Time: 101.51s, Average FPS: 49.26
    Min FPS: 8.87 at frame 1928, Max FPS: 456.62 at frame 3052
    Average Tri/Sec: -15276519, Tri/Frame: -310129
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.38
    Memory Usage: WorkingSet=1184Mb, PageFile=0Mb, PageFaults=1299
AutoTest Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/22/2011 09:49:17 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate   

DirectX 9.0c EXTREME 3X @ Map: CentralPark @ Edge AA 1920 x 1200 AA EdgeAA 
==> Framerate [ Min: 8.87 Max: 456.62 Avg: 49.74 ]


----------



## guitar_man_94 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to revive this thread but the 3 timedemos aren't working for me now even though they worked a few days ago. When I run the benchmark it loads the correct map but the campaign just runs normally and it doesn't show what the fps is etc.


----------



## ThorAxe (Apr 29, 2011)

A bit OT: 

@Mr John 

Is there any way to add a custom resolution to the original Crysis Benchmark Tool? I want to run it at 2560x1440.

Thanks.


----------



## Ghostleader (Jul 8, 2011)

New version of the Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool is availible now, it requires the latest 1.9 patch and it works quite good.

Edit: Source and download link


Here´s a bench with my GTX 580


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

funny while lunching i tried to pass one of the last levels, I had it figured then lost it and had to restart the whole damn level... so now at least i can 'play' benchmark while i am angry at the spaceinvading insects....


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

newest version and it keeps saying on launch of the test "could not acces saved games......." but than it stays in running mode with an 'abort' button that doesnt work!....


----------



## Mr.John (Jul 8, 2011)

erixx said:


> newest version and it keeps saying on launch of the test "could not acces saved games......." but than it stays in running mode with an 'abort' button that doesnt work!....



That happens when you have "Documents" folder changed to another place. It's still pending fix.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah, of course, i change documents (and MANY more) to another folder (disc that is). I have 1TB of documents and don't want it to be on the system drive.

Thanks!!!! Kisses! Cheers!


----------



## Gabkicks (Jul 9, 2011)

man, my 6950 loses to a 460 in dx11 w/ high res @ 1080p lol. come on amd/crytek. halp us!


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 9, 2011)

Gabkicks said:


> man, my 6950 loses to a 460 in dx11 w/ high res @ 1080p lol. come on amd/crytek. halp us!



thats common though. Crytek are sellouts to nVidia. Better coding for GPU = Better results


----------



## HammerON (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr.John said:


> That happens when you have "Documents" folder changed to another place. It's still pending fix.



So I take it that I am having the same problem:











Even though the installation path shows "E:" the error box is looking in "C:"...


----------



## Melvis (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a different error, mine loads up the benchmark then it gets to the screen where it says press any button to begin, then it just comes up saying crysis 2 has stopped working, then crashes back to desktop, any idea's what this means?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 14, 2011)

Got it to work:


----------

